# Deadsville Cemetery 2011



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I guess it's time to start this years thread for Deadsville Cemetery.
I wasn't sure there would even be a display this year. I've been so busy with a film project and was laid off from my real job back in mid July. That has put quite the wrinkle in my grand plans for the Cemetery this year.
But I've decided "The show will go on"! Granted, all the major builds I had planned have been shelved. Fortunately I took advantage of some of the "after" sales, last year. And I had already purchased enough material to make several new tombstones in February. So yeah, not what I had planned but there will be some new stuff in Deadsville this year. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your job Darkwalker, hopefully things will turn around soon (if they haven't already).

But I do love your spirit! The show must indeed go on! Think about all the ToTer's who would miss out on the Deadsville Cemetery


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I tried. Looks like Deadsville wont be happening this year. Guess I'm gonna pack everything away and hope for better times next year. Hope everyone has a Happy Halloween!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Bummer - Hope you can scare up a Happy Halloween!


----------

